

Download Google Chrome OS for VMWare or Virtual Box  - transburgh
http://gdgt.com/google/chrome-os/download/

======
rm-rf
Unfortunately in order to download the OS, it appears as though I have to join
"a social gadget platform" - whatever that is.

I'll wait for a download with less attached baggage.

